
Revealed: Facebook exposed identities of moderators to suspected terrorists - mikehotel
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/16/facebook-moderators-identity-exposed-terrorist-groups
======
mikehotel
This appears to be a prime example where moderators should _not_ use their
real identity.

Surely FB can provide an exception to the rule to protect its own employees in
high risk activities.

Related Twitter discussion:
[https://twitter.com/josephfcox/status/875626936612999168](https://twitter.com/josephfcox/status/875626936612999168)

